# Ratings and riders comments



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

After 2 months of part time driving, Uber started to share riders' comments with me:

*RIDER FEEDBACK*
You received *71* five-star reviews out of 73 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

"Thanks! "

"SUPER AWESOME "

"XYZ is very nice and has a luxurious car!"

"My second trip with XYZ. Hands down the best Uber driver I've had yet! "

This is really encouraging! Of course I had bad riders too and don't care to see their comments. I forget about them as soon as I get to bed each night. And BTW, I do not hand out water or mints...I just try to stay positive, treat each ride on its own, stand up for myself when situations get stupid, and stay away from bars and the midnight to 2 am crowd.


----------



## xUberEmployee (Sep 29, 2015)

That's pretty sick, nice!


----------



## Robba Fett (Aug 22, 2015)

How did you get them to let you see them? I'd like to do that sometime.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Robba Fett said:


> How did you get them to let you see them? I'd like to do that sometime.


Hi, I just received from Uber as part of the weekly summary after about 2.5 months of driving. I don't know if there is anyway to request it...


----------

